# Best Guides in Rockport



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Looking for recommendations for Rockport bay guides. 

The boys wanna take Dad fishing for Father's Day. In the past we have fished Pt. O'Connor, but, we've decided to do Rockport this year. So, we are lookin' for a guide to bay fish Rockport on Saturday (6/16)of Father's Day weekend. Depending on how many of the brothers can make it, we will book at least one boat may even book two. Would prefer to fish with a 2Cooler if possible. And prefer to wade. Also, might figure on drownin' some live bait too. Dad and a couple of the younger brothers aren't as hard-core as me and my middle brother are, and we really want them to catch fish.

Feel free to post up recommendations. Or PM me if you would prefer your opinion be kept private.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

I've used Todd Adams twice and really enjoyed both times. He put us on a lot of fish both times and has a good personality. He's on a couple of professional redfish series and really knows his stuff. My wife went with me on both trips, the second trip we had the two of us and another couple. He was very patient with the ladies...my wife doesn't fish much.

We stayed in the boat both times, but it was November and I personally like to stay in the boat if the fish are catchable that way. We used live bait, but I believe he will accomodate whatever style of fishing you want. He's got contact info here: http://www.capttoddadams.com/

Good luck, fishing and entertainment down there are great.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Jay and Jay Ray Watkins are hard core waders, but they throw arties most of the time. If interested in kayak fishing, Slowride guide service is the way to go.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Capt. Travis Walker
Bays to Brush Guide Service
361-449-6306
830-676-3589

Travis is one of the good guys that really enjoys fishing and knows the area very well.

I think his handle is Capt. Forrest if you want to PM him.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

fishnlab said:


> Capt. Travis Walker
> Bays to Brush Guide Service
> 361-449-6306
> 830-676-3589
> ...


Ditto.....Absolutely!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Captain Arlan Smiff is one of my favorite all time fishing guides. Hook Up Smiff!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

fishnlab said:


> Capt. Travis Walker
> Bays to Brush Guide Service
> 361-449-6306
> 830-676-3589
> ...


I almost forgot that Travis was guiding down there. I'll give him a shout.

Keep up the suggestions guys!!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

george herzog my father fished with him 1 to 2 times a mont all year round till his passing--he always put him on fish we really liked him--he also took us out to scatter our fathers ashes he is a first class act #1 at what he does


----------



## sags (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll have to third or fourth Travis, he knows the area well and always has a good time.


----------



## drew colvard (Apr 14, 2006)

I've heard great reports on Travis. My favorite guide to spend the day with is Capt. Mike Patterson. He is a an outstanding fisherman. I take my dad down to fish with him when I can and he has always been great. I have fished with him in horrible conditions and still caught fish. He is also very successfull on the redfish pro tour with several wins and top finishes. # is361-790-8026. I'm calling him tonight to book a trip in May.


----------



## cass (Jan 11, 2006)

*Best Guide*

For bait fishing, without a doubt Lloyd Lassiter is the BEST in the Rockport area. In june you will be fishing with croaker with Lloyd. He has great equipment and is very knowledgable and a great coach.
For wading with artificials, Jay Watkins is the best.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Palerider, my wife and I will be there around that time. I think most likely a week later. Once she finalizes which weekend and we make reservations, we're likely going to hire Travis if he's not booked.


----------



## 30+ (Dec 30, 2006)

Well would have to go with travis on this to. Great guy and knows how to put you on fish.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> Palerider, my wife and I will be there around that time. I think most likely a week later. Once she finalizes which weekend and we make reservations, we're likely going to hire Travis if he's not booked.


Spoke with Travis this morning. If he's available, I'm sure that's what we are going to do. So, looks like you need to steer your wife to the following week.  :slimer:


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I don't have a choice in the matter, it's really about when the kids can be taken care of. It won't be daddy's day weekend for sure though. I'm pretty sure she was aiming at the 23rd or the 30th.

She is already excited about getting to go fishing without the kids, she has hardly been since we had Tim!


----------



## Conti (Jun 30, 2005)

Lowell Odem. Excellent guide and a real nice guy.


----------



## Reel Lucky (Apr 4, 2005)

*These are all very good*

Blake Muirhead

Lowell Odom

Tommy Ramzinsky

Jay Adams

Jay Watkins

Danny Adams SR (NOT Jr.)


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Reel Lucky said:


> Blake Muirhead
> 
> Lowell Odom
> 
> ...


Add Jay Ray Watkins to that list of fine fishermen.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Jay Watkins; call ahead.

Charles


----------



## SS Minnow (Nov 3, 2005)

Brad Smythe

Jim Friebele

All are excellent people, good personalities, and will put you on fish.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*Support 2Cool by supporting their sponsers*

http://tripleboutdoors.com/brewskieshome.htm

Brew is a site sponser and is in Rockport.

I can personaly reccomned him as he and I use to fish against each other in tournaments.

Give him a shout.


----------



## thejimmster (Jul 25, 2006)

The Nesloney's were highly recommended by someone at Rocport Tackle town.

David Nesloney Sr or David Nesloney Jr. I've saw them on a TV show one Sunday morning on Fox Sports Southwest. I think they will fish out of the boat or wade.


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

*Lowell Odom*

Well, as you can see, there are many good guides down there. I fish with Lowell Odom (361-463-6191 cell) several times a year. He will find fish, and always has good hunting stories too. I have also fished with Tommy Ramzinsky one time, caught a ton of fish, but I know he is fishing a lot of tournaments now, so don't know how much he is guiding. Also know Jay Wadkins is awesome, but throws exclusively arties, finds huge fish.

Cory


----------



## kyleb06 (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't think you can beat Jay or Jay Ray Watkins, but they use artificials exclusively. Also, Lowell Odem, Brad Smythe, and the Nesloney's are all good guys.

Might check out Jay's website.

http://www.jaywatkins.com/


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Lowell Odem or Jay Watkins. Both Are Excellent Fisherman. Waders and Arties. Many Years of experience fishing Rockport area. Great Guys also.


----------



## Trout-Slayer (Mar 14, 2007)

I would have to say that Jay Watkins and his son are probably the best known and could definately put you on the fish......Lowell Odems is another guide that can produce for you. I have known both of these guides for some time now and they are extremely good. There are so many good guides in Rockport that it's hard to pin point the best. But I will tell you one thing, if you are looking to catch redfish there is noone that can put you on em like David Nessalony(I'm sure my spelling if off on this one)....awesome airboat!


----------



## Aggieholic (Mar 30, 2005)

Capt. Roger Sherman


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

save a crab and kill a carp with Cappy Arlan smith


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

I will also reccomend Lowell Odem, he is an excellent fisherman and person. He is very adaptable to his party, i.e. chunking croaker or wading with arties. When I was younger and we fished with him alot we would usually chunk bait in the morning and then wade later, good combo.


----------



## Fin-Addict (Jun 1, 2004)

*Best!!*

Without a doubt!!!!!!!!, Jay Watkins. All he does is wade with artificals. We have had some awesome trips with him. He doesn't concentrate on quanity but goes for quality. If you're up for all day wading, He's your man!!


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Jay or Jay Ray Watkins, Lowell Odem 
You will have fun


----------



## Smandycakes83 (Jun 4, 2021)

I need George Herzogs number if n e one has it please reply with it. Thank u in advance. 🙂


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

used to be 361-229-2431


----------



## Fishwrangler (Jul 23, 2019)

Not sure Brad guides anymore, FYI


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Is Levi Price still down in that area guiding? He used to be a name I heard a lot. We've fished with Watkins and had no complaints other than a sore ear.


----------

